# Rabbit Hunting With Single Dog



## deerslaya1129 (Feb 23, 2009)

Me and my rabbit dog have tried several times to hunt by ourselves. He can find rabbits but it seems he can only run them for a couple of minutes. Any tips?


----------



## rabbithound (Feb 23, 2009)

practice practice practice.....


with your shotgun so you can hit em in the first couple of minutes


----------



## gemcgrew (Feb 23, 2009)

How old is he?


----------



## wvduece (Feb 24, 2009)

could be several things how old is the dog what speed does the dog run is he over running the track n just cant pick it back up lots of varibles there   give up some more info  jb


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Feb 24, 2009)

IMHO Its not easy for one dog to "keep" a rabbit up in comparison to a pack of dogs.  It most certainly can be done but takes a good dog especially this time of year.  This is the hardest time of the season to run rabbits.

Individual breeding styles has a lot to do with how a dog runs a rabbit. Some dogs want to hang out in the jump and check area more than others.  They're working a "colder" scent and trying to get it exactly right. Usually these type of dogs are a little slower and a little more "mouthy"

Other styles wont mess with a colder scent and will move on until they find a warmer scent.  These dogs are usually a little faster than the ones mentioned above but sometimes over run a scent and temporarily loose it.  These dogs often wont bark until the rabbits up and running.

Scent conditions are crucial.  Even an experienced pack will have a lot of short runs and long checks if they cant smell good.


----------



## deerslaya1129 (Feb 24, 2009)

He is old and slow.


----------



## Tater Bug (Nov 25, 2009)

In my opinion, if a dog can't circle a rabbit by itself, its not considered a (RABBIT DOG). So you may need to change the OIL! They sould not have to rely on pack mates to get it done. But I love to watch a good pack run.


----------



## swamp rabbit (Nov 25, 2009)

what he said.


----------



## bigrob82 (Nov 25, 2009)

well in the situation you are in with a old slow dog i would just get two pups and train them with him then when they start you will have three dogs and when he passes on you wil still have two good dogs


----------



## mlandrum (Nov 26, 2009)

*282's opinion*

may be the wind might be blowing from  the EAST,you know:   " wind blows from the south blows  scent in the dogs mouth", " wind blows from the north blows the scent up the dogs snort ","  wind blows from the east  blows the scent the least."


----------



## rabbit hunter (Nov 26, 2009)

I think with the scent im smellin ON THAT COMMENT I need to roll my pants leg up, north south west and east. (LOL)


----------



## lt kennels (Nov 26, 2009)

*Hit the nail on the head*



Tater Bug said:


> In my opinion, if a dog can't circle a rabbit by itself, its not considered a (RABBIT DOG). So you may need to change the OIL! They sould not have to rely on pack mates to get it done. But I love to watch a good pack run.


   I know you can feed a good one for the price of a fair one and if he or she can solo its a good one!


----------



## rabbit hunter (Nov 26, 2009)

Just remember one thing guys, youve got to start somewhere and that place sometimes is at the bottom. That same dog that some of us wouldnt have just might make some people happy.


----------



## Tater Bug (Nov 26, 2009)

RED DRAGON! Take a chill pill dude! I don't recall saying any names or pointing out anybody. So get a grip!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 27, 2009)

I hunt with a pack these days, it just makes it more fun IMHO.

That being said, I hunted with a solo grade dog for years as a boy. I killed many rabbits hunting over that solo dog. You learn to hunt slower and more thoroughly. 

That doesn't explain your lost trails. I will assume your dog is of good running age and healthy.

It would be great if you could hook up with a guy with a couple more dogs that are proven rabbit dogs. Get the rabbit up and moving then pickup the other dogs and see what happens. If the race breaks down, then you need to run the dog a bit with more with trained dogs. If it's capable it will improve. If no improvement after a reasonable amount of running then, "time to change the oil."


----------



## Corey (Nov 27, 2009)

red dragon said:


> dude you dont understand i lost my chill pills like 2 weeks ago



Wont you bring that little female to Pine Mountain 
Dec 5th for the ARHA hunt?  We like to see good 
dogs run.


----------



## rabbit hunter (Nov 27, 2009)

This might get good!! Preacher you may have to straiten this one out


----------



## Tater Bug (Nov 27, 2009)

It sounds like he admits that his can't circle a rabbit. He also admits that she is mouthy. Two major faults!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 27, 2009)

red dragon said:


> shes AKC i have never look into ARHA do they let akc dogs run in there SPO trials?



Yep, they will register NKC on the spot the day of the trial, just come a little early. Just need the sire and dame info off your AKC certificate. It will be a one time fee to register in the NKC registry.

They run progressive pack not SPO, the rules are here;

http://www.arha.com/progressivepack/pp_frameset.htm

I might want to come down there myself. 

I like to see good ones run.


----------



## mlandrum (Nov 28, 2009)

*Preacher Just Got Back ?*

Boys, Boys, Now settle down before one of you really turn RED!    One of the good things about running  a solo dog is you don't have to worry about who jumps the rabbit or who makes the check! 
Now when you run a  pack thats where it gets hairyand the lies start? You two  fellows are already close to the second statement  , so go change your OIL and while you're at it  change your FILTER??


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Nov 28, 2009)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere````````````````````````````````````See them?*

Well, Kids will be Kids!!

I read this and if you all re-read, it real well. Lots of jumping to conclusions!!

My dog is not in This Fight! 

But when you re- read, No Body said anything about anyones Else's hound, in the first place.

Then the Kid, ask the question about running an AKC hound in SPO, that is Small Pack Option!!  Guess what that is AKC ? Only AKC, they don't run Anything but  AKC!!

Now, there is many many other Registrations, out there, and Yes you can run your hounds, in the ARHA/NKC by getting there early  the day of the Field Trail, and run your AKC hound once you have got, the paper work all taken care off. Now the UKC, I don't have a clue about that organization, as it is not ran much down here in the South, they pay $ for the winning hounds, like the coon hounds follks do.

I will tell you all this and not everyone knows this, The Only one that will give  the hound it's a Field Trial Championship paper, is the ARHA/NKC Progressive Pack Division!

Guss what that hound has to do to Become a Field Champion?

Yep, that hound,  has to get all it's points, and Then go before a three (3) man Certification Committee, and Yes, jump and run a rabbit SOLO, in front of this three man Lisc. Judges, with No help from the owner! Has a time limit, to do this and when the->three men all agree and they shoot a blank gun over, that hound after it has ran the rabbit back around in front of the three judges! They shoot and the hound is Not Gun Shy, they wiil shout out for  the owner, or the handler to Pick Up Your Field Champion!!

I tell you boys this a good Feeling!  Been there done that!!

If there is Another Organization that has them Certified, I don't know of them?

You Kids be nice and just take a minute and, read what the other fellow is trying to say!

Yep, always get yourself, in Church on Sundays, and your hounds will run, like The Preacher Mans, &  Ga. Troppers, and I may not mention anyones else's as I don't get out too much anymore.

Oh and Yes, lets me Nice to each Other !!

Keep Looking Up!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 28, 2009)

To clarify;

The young man ask about running AKC hounds in ARHA trials. I'm new to ARHA trials so provided a link to the rules so there would be no misunderstanding.

I have been a certified AKC judge though my age and waist size prohibits it these days. I  can certainly see the merits and weaknesses of both the ARHA and AKC systems.

Becoming an AKC Champion is no easy task;

SECTION 6. A Beagle that has won the required number of classes and championship points will, when registered in the Stud Book, be recorded a Field Champion, and a championship certificate will be issued to the owner. A hound becomes a Field Champion when it is so officially recorded by The American Kennel Club.

To be recorded a Field Champion, a hound of either sex must have won three first places and 120 points in classes with not less than six star ters at licensed or member field trials.

SECTION 7. A Field Champion may be designated as “Dual Champion” if it has also been recorded as a Show Champion.

AKC plus;

 A hound would not advance to near Champion completion possibly displacing other good hounds before being tested for gunshyness. AKC SPO rules;

"Hounds must be tested for gunshyness in all classes and gunfire shall only be simulated by means of a blank cartridge."

ARHA plus ;

I really like the strike time rule in ARHA trials. It makes babbling not subjective, the dog is on the clock to produce once it opens. I also like running the dog solo to finish, leaves no doubt of its ability.

There's more but I digress from the thread;

As I stated in another thread I enjoyed Pine Mtn and the ARHA trials. I saw some good hounds run there. The folks are great at taking a first timer through a Progressive Pack trial. Red Dragon I encourage you to attend and see another aspect of beagling. It's another way to see how your hounds stack up against others.


----------



## houndsman (Nov 28, 2009)

i've been running in akc ,but from what i been reading arha sounds interesting . as far as this threads orig. gues. i would suggest running some with a couple of nice dogs some and solo abit  maybe it will come around , or get you one he is compatable with [same speed] that can help him out .test run before you buy.


----------



## Tater Bug (Nov 28, 2009)

*Star and shorts*

I can't believe Im letting some smart mouth school boy get under my skin. But if thats all you have (star and shorts) you might tie your dog to mine. That way she can keep up with my STUBBY bred dogs. So you might want to find out who you are bad mouthen before you post your childish statements boy!


----------



## houndsman (Nov 28, 2009)

Is this 'hog hunting ' or "rabbit hunting" ???????


----------



## Beagler282 (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Corey (Nov 28, 2009)

I have heard about them Stubby dogs, what 
speed do they run?


----------



## mlandrum (Nov 29, 2009)

*Preacher's Blueberry Cobbler runs SOLO!!!*

D.R. Cory,Rabbit Hunter and 282, and CanePatch and Sally----Remember the 4 month old pup I ask you about several weeks ago as to when ya'll thought he would open on trail?  Well today it happened, I was running just two regular Blues and the pup,and he saw the rabbit coming and going and took off after him and opened seperately ahead of the other two Blues and circled the rabbit back in the sights if my .410 and the rest is history. Me,  the dead rabbit and Blueberry Cobbler all fell on the ground together and wallowered in the briars rejoicing!!!!!


----------



## bigrob82 (Nov 29, 2009)

i hear ya preacher man thats great my turbo bred male open and ran his first rabbit yesterday out ahead of our hounds as well theres no greater feeling


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 29, 2009)

mlandrum said:


> D.R. Cory,Rabbit Hunter and 282, and CanePatch and Sally----Remember the 4 month old pup I ask you about several weeks ago as to when ya'll thought he would open on trail?  Well today it happened, I was running just two regular Blues and the pup,and he saw the rabbit coming and going and took off after him and opened seperately ahead of the other two Blues and circled the rabbit back in the sights if my .410 and the rest is history. Me,  the dead rabbit and Blueberry Cobbler all fell on the ground together and wallowered in the briars rejoicing!!!!!




Man thats good stuff when they start, and a rabbit to boot!!

Preacher can we see what your pup looks like these days, how about a pic.

My blues are getting close to that age, you got me stirred up now!!


----------



## mlandrum (Nov 29, 2009)

*Blueberry Cobbler's picture will be coming!*

I'm waiting on my daughter to get back tuesday from vacation then she'll post the  pictures for me!  I went out today and gave him some extra loving!!!


----------



## Tater Bug (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey Corey, most STUBBY dogs are upper medium speed (7)with alot of power and drive. Hope this helps.


----------



## rabbithunter (Nov 30, 2009)

WOW. what did i miss


----------



## Beagler282 (Nov 30, 2009)

Tater Bug are your dogs line bred stubby or crossed with something else?


----------



## mlandrum (Nov 30, 2009)

*Stubby???*

Boys this is getting as bad as the NORTH-SOUTH-EAST-and WEST WINDS! First we have a Simple STUBBY dog, then we have SPEED STUBBY DOG, Then we have a PACKING STUBBY DOG, Then we have a COME SEE MY STUBBY DOG RUN. Does any one have a picture of this rare STUBBY DOG?????


----------



## Corey (Nov 30, 2009)

Stubby is the result of Mr. Ollie W. Scott's years of experience and knowledge creating his breeding program as Hi Hill Kennels. Probably the best known and most prolific (in Champion pedigrees) hound of all the SPO movement. He's kind of like Madonna the singer, a one word name that when beaglers hear it, everyone knows who you are talking about.... STUBBY....Now you know


----------



## rabbithunter (Dec 1, 2009)

Thats not a rare dog by no means ]  probably 95 percent of all AKC breeds have that blood line somewhere \\ one of the best dogs to ever hit the beagle plat form.


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 1, 2009)

*My Bad!!*

I guess  I deer hunted to many years, cause I don't know anything about STUBBY'S???  All I know about is Oakhill Blues and Daddy Rabbit Specials!


----------



## bigrob82 (Dec 1, 2009)

well i guess i am lest out of this one cause they ain't none of mine got stubby i got me some daddy rabbit hounds and a turbo bred male pup and the rest who know what they are o wait they are rabbit dogs hehehe


----------



## canepatch (Dec 1, 2009)

Preacher, you just hang in there this season.  When it's over you and your Blueberry dogs will be better educated.  These tri-colors and me have several rabbit running clinics planned for you and those Blues, so get prepared for the challenge.  Don't worry about all these other strains of beagles, just try to improve what you've got!


----------



## tridog (Dec 1, 2009)

AMEN !!!!!!!!!!!! hope i get some of that training to


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 1, 2009)

*Look who woke up!!!!!*

Tridog  still waiting on that PICTURE?     PS: The Clinics that CanePatch puts on are very UNEDUCATING for MATURE AGE BLUES?   Here's some of them:  "How to get  the Tri's back after jumping a deer?"   "Training you TRI'S to Beat up BLUES,and steal their rabbits?" "What to do when your TRI'S beat you back to the truck?" "Never shoot a rabbit unless you are in the poverty line?"    And there are more!!


----------



## CAG (Dec 1, 2009)

When is the next ARHA trial in GA


----------



## tridog (Dec 1, 2009)

clinic clinic!! let go run a rabbit!! i ready to see how many dog of my are going to change color. remember it all in fun till somebody get piant in there eye  ok its almost time to go to work shift work _____!!!!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 2, 2009)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere````````````````````````````````````See them?*

You all hold it in the Road, for a few days, as I will be out of Commision!

Wife is going in Hospital, for Hip Replacement!

Please Keep us in your Prayers !

Keep Looking Up!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Little Rabbit (Dec 2, 2009)

DR 
Prayers  for Miss Sue hope Hip Replacement goes will 

Your Friend DJ (aka Little Rabbit ) <><


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Prayers*

DR your family will definitely be in my prayers. God bless you and yours!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 2, 2009)

Corey you sure stirred the ashes with that post.

That hound was around shortly after the start of SPO trials. I remember when the line first started showing up at field trials.

If you are going to reach back that far you might as well reach back to another bloodline of that era that many have in their kennels. Flip through your references for the name John Landrum and Skullfork hounds.


----------



## Corey (Dec 2, 2009)

Ruger#3 said:


> Corey you sure stirred the ashes with that post.
> 
> That hound was around shortly after the start of SPO trials. I remember when the line first started showing up at field trials.
> 
> If you are going to reach back that far you might as well reach back to another bloodline of that era that many have in their kennels. Flip through your references for the name John Landrum and Skullfork hounds.



I just reached back that far to show preacher who 
Stubby is  

Stubby, Weircreek, Skullfork, Gay and JoJo Blue I think 
were the foundation to most our stock here correct
me if im wrong.


----------



## canepatch (Dec 2, 2009)

Ruger 3:  I  wish you hadn't mentioned that Landrum name, now I know another man by that last name who will claim kin to him.


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 2, 2009)

*DUUUUUUUHHHHHH!!!!!!    Cory!*

OK Corry,282, and Ruger----         Does the name "Landrum"Ring a bell?????   My Great-Great-Great Uncle did a GREAT Job did'nt he ?  Check his bloodline and you'll find a BLUEBERRY --BLUE up that tree!!    PS-- I knew CannePatch could'nt handle the truth!!!!!!!!


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 2, 2009)

*DUUUUH! Ruger--John Landrum-JOJO BLUE*

I know CanePatch is already Intercepting,  But does "landrum" ring a bell??   Got to be my GREAT-GREAT-GREAT-GREAT lost uncle!!! John was a great PREACHER also, up In "LANDRUM" S.C. just check the records.  While checking the records you'll probably find some BLUEBERRY BLUE in that tree also. When we get together I'll be happy to sign your DOG BOXES of course I'll use a BLUE INK PEN!!


----------



## Corey (Dec 2, 2009)

mlandrum said:


> I know CanePatch is already Intercepting,  But does "landrum" ring a bell??   Got to be my GREAT-GREAT-GREAT-GREAT lost uncle!!! John was a great PREACHER also, up In "LANDRUM" S.C. just check the records.  While checking the records you'll probably find some BLUEBERRY BLUE in that tree also. When we get together I'll be happy to sign your DOG BOXES of course I'll use a BLUE INK PEN!!



Mlandrum, I challange you to a test..if you can reframe 
from saying the word "blue" for the rest of the week 
I will buy you a 12 pack of  "Adult Beverage's"


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 2, 2009)

*Cory No More  ADULT   BEVERAGES !!!!!*

A diet-Pepsi will be find, but I'll probably lose the challange, well got to go feed my", BLUES", oops, done lost!


----------



## Corey (Dec 2, 2009)

mlandrum said:


> A diet-Pepsi will be find, but I'll probably lose the challange, well got to go feed my", BLUES", oops, done lost!



I figured you could at least last 30 min!!


----------



## bigrob82 (Dec 2, 2009)

corey how is jolene doing


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 2, 2009)

*The Preachers "long lost Uncle!"*

Canepatch, I'm worried now. Once the Preacher comes out with how well bred he is I just dont know how it will effect him. Just look at that likeness!

You know how them high bred horses are, they get a little crazy just because. 

FYI Corey and any others that might have Skullfork in their pedigrees.


----------



## RayP (Dec 2, 2009)

Ruger are u still liking them pups


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 2, 2009)

*Ruger*

No doubt he is kin!!  My dads brother ,Congressman  Phil Landrum,Jasper,Georgia and his other brother Spec Landrum, coached at Ga. Tech with Bobby Dodd for 15 years, and mydad, William Joe Landrum which was the rabbit hunter,with [Ihate to say it] TRI"S  15-20 all the time are all in this blood line! How about that 62 years old and still learning some things. thanks for the Info.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 3, 2009)

mlandrum said:


> No doubt he is kin!!  My dads brother ,Congressman  Phil Landrum,Jasper,Georgia and his other brother Spec Landrum, coached at Ga. Tech with Bobby Dodd for 15 years, and mydad, William Joe Landrum which was the rabbit hunter,with [Ihate to say it] TRI"S  15-20 all the time are all in this blood line! How about that 62 years old and still learning some things. thanks for the Info.



You are more than welcome, I only met the gentlemen once at a federation dinner. I had an opportunity to congradulate him on his honors for his achievements. Mr. Mel Stewart, now Chairman of AKC Beagle Advisory Committee, made the presentation.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 3, 2009)

RayP said:


> Ruger are u still liking them pups



No Ray, you cannot have those pups back! 

The little female is staying very small as you thought she would. She is definitely ahead of the male in progressing. I saw the litter mate when I went out with Mallymaster, looks alot like my male.


----------



## Corey (Dec 3, 2009)

bigrob82 said:


> corey how is jolene doing



She started im getting her back Saturday, now I need 
to feed her alot of rabbit tracks!


----------



## RayP (Dec 3, 2009)

well i tried, if they ever get to much foot for u let me know ,that's the kind i like.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ray, the little female has really come along. I like her hunt more than anything. She hustles for her age and hangs tough with a check. She has plenty of foot for her size. I hope her brother catches up with her.


----------



## bigrob82 (Dec 4, 2009)

good to hear corey i am droppin blue pearl off at the training pen i think next week unless i find the time to start her myself she hunts hard just don't know what she a looken fer


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Dec 5, 2009)

Prayers sent D.R.! Me & the boss man are looking forward to seeing ya in those big pines close to home again!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 6, 2009)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere````````````````````````````````````See them?*

ARmy Guy, you and  The Big Bossman, just let Doc and I know when, we will be there, for sure.

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~``>


----------



## rifleroom (Dec 11, 2009)

*I had a great race yesterday...*

with my old six year old beagle that I call blue bell. She is a slow old girl but has plenty of hunt. SHe stayed on him for over an hour. I have learned to be patient with her because she won't open on a cold track. She likes'em hot and fresh!


----------

